# AVI-USA



## AVI-USA

Hello members of this forum i would like to introduce to you the re-launch of AVi-USA. We are the direct distributor for AVI speakers here in the U.S. . As some of you may know AVI has been around for many years and had plenty of success in IASCA sound competitions. We are a dedicated group of people that had the same love and passion as many of the members of this forum have, to have the best possible sounding audio system. Just like many of the members here, we are here to learn and to help our peers to ultimately accomplish the same goals that we all have. We are currently in the beginning stages of building a website that will have all of the information of our current models. If anyone has any questions about any of our product please feel free to p.m me. Thanks to all and i hope that this is the beginning to a long relationship with each of you. - AVI-USA


----------



## chithead

Hello, and Welcome Back!!!


----------



## AVI-USA

chithead said:


> Hello, and Welcome Back!!!


Thank you. It feels good to be back


----------



## AAAAAAA

Has AVI developed new products?


----------



## AVI-USA

AAAAAAA said:


> Has AVI developed new products?


Yes we currently have available 5 new sets of components, the Xl series, El series, Lxd series, Frm Series and Bsm series. We have also developed a new point source speaker and a new driver called Frm-70. It is a 2.5" fullrange, neodymium magnet with a 25mm voice coil speaker. This speaker is a very versatile speaker that can be used in many configurations


----------



## chithead

Interesting... these could be game changers for sure.


----------



## AVI-USA

I can post pictures of some of our product for members to see if you would like


----------



## chithead

Yes please


----------



## sqguy

Please do!!!!!


----------



## AVI-USA

[/URL][/IMG]

This is our new Xl component series


----------



## AVI-USA

[/URL][/IMG]

The next step up from the Xl series is our El series


----------



## chithead

I'm detecting some quality items here, especially the components used in those crossovers.


----------



## AVI-USA

We are definitely happy with the outcome of the new models


----------



## AVI-USA

More images will be coming soon. Any feedback regarding our product would be appreciated


----------



## rton20s

For those of us not familiar with the brand, can you share the history? And who is it that is re-launching the brand here in the US? 

I'm loving this "throw back" website... 
AVI Sound International

Yes, I realize that https://avi-usa.com/ is your site currently under construction.


----------



## AVI-USA

Avi sound is a high performance speaker company based out of Vancouver, Canada. Avi was established in 1989 to develop high performance loudspeakers. The speakers were designed by a gentleman named Howard Doctor and at the time Avi loudspeakers were one of the most advanced speakers in car audio. Many features that Avi introduced to the car audio world were adopted by other companies such as vented cast alloy chassis, and integral heat exchangers. Avi was also the first company to develop the first coaxial point source speaker and 24db crossover. Through out the years Avi has been finding new and improved features for the drivers. We are launching a new distribution center here in the states in hopes of bringing back Avi loudspeakers to life. We are very confident in our product and we know we can compete with everything that is out there. As of now we will be looking to sign up new dealers through out the country so everyone can have the chance to audition our speakers. For the mean while we will be selling direct to customers that are interested in our product. We will be running special introductory offers to anyone that is interested. We have speakers for any type of set up you are trying to accomplish. Also any feed back suggestions or concerns will be greatly appreciated. Thank you all for taking the time to get to know about us.

Avi-Usa


----------



## AVI-USA

Image of our new Frm-70







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AVI-USA

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AVI-USA

Our 4" mid-range driver







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chithead

That's one beefy 4" speaker.


----------



## AVI-USA

chithead said:


> That's one beefy 4" speaker.


yes it is. this speaker works great in many configurations, one of the great thins about our products is that you can purchase each driver a la carte. saves costs on crossovers if you are running active


----------



## Darth SQ

AVI-USA said:


> yes it is. this speaker works great in many configurations, one of the great thins about our products is that you can purchase each driver a la carte. saves costs on crossovers if you are running active


Nothing wrong with introducing your company to the forum but these last few posts are turning into a sales pitch.
If you wish to become a vendor on DIYMA, please click the Upgrade Your Account link above.


----------



## AVI-USA

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nothing wrong with introducing your company to the forum but these last few posts are turning into a sales pitch.
> If you wish to become a vendor on DIYMA, please click the Upgrade Your Account link above.


My apologies and thank you for the tip. I will definitely by looking into it.


----------



## chrislynn

Nice Looking speakers


----------



## AAAAAAA

AVI-USA said:


> Yes we currently have available 5 new sets of components, the Xl series, El series, Lxd series, Frm Series and Bsm series. We have also developed a new point source speaker and a new driver called Frm-70. It is a 2.5" fullrange, neodymium magnet with a 25mm voice coil speaker. This speaker is a very versatile speaker that can be used in many configurations


The Frm-70 has been around forever hasn't it? Is this a new version of it? It looks exactly like the old one from your pic...so does the 4 incher.

I see the components (XL EL) look the same as the old ones... with some slight differences like the XL has different xovers and yellow tweeter dome while the EL seems to have inverted the dustcap but same xovers.

I remember really wanting the BSM Tri-Star way waaay back.


----------



## Se7en

Welcome back! I owned a few AVI pieces, way back.

I wouldn't be opposed to seeing these make a return!!!


----------



## chrislynn

Se7en said:


> Welcome back! I owned a few AVI pieces, way back.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to seeing these make a return!!!



Those are beautiful.


----------



## rmenergy

I own one of those ZL300NEO's. 3cu' is a bit much for my daily driver though.


----------



## lsm

Had a pair of AVI coaxials in my truck for years. Those were some great speakers! Welcome back


----------



## AVI-USA

AAAAAAA said:


> The Frm-70 has been around forever hasn't it? Is this a new version of it? It looks exactly like the old one from your pic...so does the 4 incher.
> 
> I see the components (XL EL) look the same as the old ones... with some slight differences like the XL has different xovers and yellow tweeter dome while the EL seems to have inverted the dustcap but same xovers.
> 
> I remember really wanting the BSM Tri-Star way waaay back.[/QUO
> 
> Yes the Frm-70 has been around but did go minor changes in terminals and there is also an 8ohm version of it. The Xl component is completely redesigned with a new dust cap, cone, and crossover. the new tweeter that comes in the Xl is a new tweeter model Hf-25b. It is a 1" shallow mount tweeter. The new crossover is biampable and has a tweeter setting of 0db, -3db, and -6db
> 
> The El also got minor changes with a new dust cap and cone. The original El driver had a dome dust cap and pp mica cone. The new driver has like you stated an inverted dust cap with a kevlar cone and new speaker terminals . The tweeter in the new El component set is a redesigned version of the hf-25d.


----------



## Se7en

rmenergy said:


> I own one of those ZL300NEO's. 3cu' is a bit much for my daily driver though.


Jealous... Can run IB no?


----------



## rmenergy

I would have to dig it out of storage & look at the manual as I don't recall. I do recall the three ported enclosure sizes being 2.4cu' for multiple units/spl, 3cu' & 4cu' for sq performance.


----------



## thehatedguy

YESSSSS the BSM Tri-stars! 

And Blade amps.

Sweet assed Canadian branded system.


----------



## vinman

thehatedguy said:


> YESSSSS the BSM Tri-stars!
> 
> And Blade amps.
> 
> Sweet assed Canadian branded system.


Hey now .... let's not start offending Canucks


----------



## The Dude

Found these online.



rmenergy said:


> I would have to dig it out of storage & look at the manual as I don't recall. I do recall the three ported enclosure sizes being 2.4cu' for multiple units/spl, 3cu' & 4cu' for sq performance.


----------



## rmenergy

Thanks Dude!!!

The car I had planned to install it in was totaled by a drunk about a month after I purchased that ZL from you. The newer style Fusion's aren't as accommodating for large enclosures while retaining the pass through.


----------



## The Dude

rmenergy said:


> Thanks Dude!!!
> 
> The car I had planned to install it in was totaled by a drunk about a month after I purchased that ZL from you. The newer style Fusion's aren't as accommodating for large enclosures while retaining the pass through.


Ah, that was you that bought it. I hope that you came out of the accident safely, that's brutal.


----------



## rmenergy

Yeah the family is ok(we were all in the car).

Guy blew a stop sign in a 3/4 ton Chevy 4x4. I had my CC set at almost 60mph(country road) & had about 60' to react. I t-boned him in his driver side rear axle(worst possible place to hit). When he opened his door a couple beer cans and a half pint of whisky(literally) fell out onto the ground. He took one look at us with a panicked look, put his truck in 4wd and drove off with his rear wheel locked up and being drug, smoking, down the road. CHP never did find him.

Anyone on here that has the old style Fusion, you should know that it not only is a great audio platform but is great in a crash. There was minimal energy transferred into the cabin & the only person that was a bit sore was me. My knee hurt for a couple days from the jolt at impact(approx. 40mph) while depressing the brake pedal.

Ok, now to get this thread back on track.


----------



## blackbeard vdj-DJ

AVI-USA said:


> Hello members of this forum i would like to introduce to you the re-launch of AVi-USA. We are the direct distributor for AVI speakers here in the U.S. . As some of you may know AVI has been around for many years and had plenty of success in IASCA sound competitions. We are a dedicated group of people that had the same love and passion as many of the members of this forum have, to have the best possible sounding audio system. Just like many of the members here, we are here to learn and to help our peers to ultimately accomplish the same goals that we all have. We are currently in the beginning stages of building a website that will have all of the information of our current models. If anyone has any questions about any of our product please feel free to p.m me. Thanks to all and i hope that this is the beginning to a long relationship with each of you. - AVI-USA


Is this same avisound.com where is web for pics and ordering


----------

